# Goju ryu intent



## sanchin (Jan 1, 2023)

can Goju be reduced to 54 techniques practiced on both sides for a total of 108.

Goju ryu technique 

    1.    Outer block and thrust punch.
    2.    Down block thrust and seize pull in.
    3.    Down block, inner palm block, Kakie block, double thrust.  Also neck break.
    4.    Upper block, punch, grab and pull down.
    5.    Outer block, grab, kick elbow, back fist, groin punch, reverse punch
    6.    Foot sweep, knife hand
    7.    Splitting block, double punch
    8.    Wrist release, elbow, grab hair throat punch
    9.    Block kick, knee to groin or kick, grab pull down and strike neck with hammer fist
    10.    Sweep foot, strike at top of head, grab throat, punch, move behind and choke.
    11.    Block, strike elbow, throw by taking arm up and head down
    12.    Grab hair, pull down and upper cut elbow
    13.    Low block against front kick hold up palm heel to throw
    14.    Grappling hold and elbow press
    15.    Block kick low from outside, turn hit leg press and take down.
    16.    Press behind back and throw 
    17.    Wrist release, and low leg take down
    18.    X block pull down groin kick
    19.    Block pull, kick, elbow, punch, kensetsu Geri to take down or destroy 
    20.    X block low, turn and throw
    21.    Block to enter, grab head with both hands and knee
    22.    Mantis fist
    23.    Cat washes face
    24.    Block down, wrist lock and kensetsu
    25.    Double block, grab throat
    26.    Block, sun fist, arm lock and kensetsu to take down
    27.    Block, rear hand hair grab, pull down and Kick knee
    28.    Block down, uppercut punch, down elbow, back fist, arm lock kensetsu
    29.    Grab biceps and squeeze, kick groin, pull head down, punch throat, throw with neck circle.
    30.    Block thrust at throat, grab head, food and fold, then elbow to finish
    31.    Against right wrist grab, turnover and pull to head, low block to knee attack then slap head grab and pull to expose neck, left knife to neck, knee or kick, elbow and back fist to back of head.
    32.    Low block to kick, punch groin, grab head and circle to choke
    33.    Clear hair grab from behind with left hand, slap groin, block kick grab the foot and palm heel, if he doesn’t fall step in elbow ad lifting throw, finish with dropping punch.
    34.    Simultaneously upper block and upper cut
    35.    Block to enter, pull down head, back fist to back of head, grab hair kick fall back punch, grab head twist to throw and hammer fist
    36.    Catch both wrists, pull down, arm and wrist lock
    37.    Wrist release, punch, grab hair elbow
    38.    Supported wrist release, roll over strike elbow, pull strike neck
    39.    Sink elbow, hip throw
    40.    Splitting block, upper cut, down elbow, pull down strike back of neck
    41.    Double outer block grab behind head knee
    42.    Block, knife hand, kensetsu 
    43.    Scoop kick, throw and palm.
    44.    Block , strike elbow, back fist, kick, and choke
    45.    Neck twist withdraw to throw
    46.    Block, turn, rear elbow and throw
    47.    Wrist arm throw
    48.    Mawashi then neck break
    49.    Splitting block, grab head and one knuckle press
    50.    Block step through and throw
    51.    Block kick elbow neck break
    52.    Block, grab, Cresent kick elbow attack
    53.    Block outer, Block down, spear hand to throat
    54.    Mantis head control and throw


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 1, 2023)

This is weird.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jan 1, 2023)

sanchin said:


> can Goju be reduced to 54 techniques practiced on both sides for a total of 108.
> 
> Goju ryu technique
> 
> ...


Your list has plenty of variety in it and perhaps is your brand of Goju's _kihon.  _But that is just a partial, representative list of the style's foundational techniques.  Grabbing, pulling, takedowns and close in strikes are the core of most Okinawan styles.  A style though, is more than technique.  How the technique is done is also a big part.  The "what" can be found in books, the "how" needs a sensei.

What do you think re: the question you posed?  Do you see a common thread in your list?  Is there a point you want to make?


----------



## GojuTommy (Yesterday at 11:19 PM)

…ummm…what?


----------

